
Linus Torvalds apologizes for years of being a jerk - gilaniali
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/09/linus-torvalds-apologizes-for-years-of-being-a-jerk-takes-time-off-to-learn-empathy/
======
bookbinder
I've never seen anyone work as hard at being an ass hole as Linus Torvalds. He
has literally made speeches celebrating his rudeness and insensitivity. His
change of heart doesn't make up for decades of really shitty behavior.

